# حركات فتنتنى واسالت دموعى



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


الموضوع غريب شوية 

طبعا خلاص انتم اتعودتم 

فية شوية حركات محبة كدة ( هتكلم عن منتدى الكنيسة لانة توجد شوية حركات مماثلة بمنتديات اخرى  لكن الان اقتصر ت كتاباتى على منتدى الكنيسة ومنتدى الحوار الكنسى فقط )

تفتتنى ورغما عنى تغرق الكيبورد بدموعى 


من فرط محبة صانعها وصدقة 


مثلا اليوم 
فاجئتنى 
اغلى الغاليات على قلبى 

السورية الراقية :بسم الصليب 

بتصميمين 
اية بالابداع 
ليس لجودة انتاجهم فقط

بل لصدق المحبة التى ورائهم 

ووضعتهم بتوقيعى 
مع 
عميق امتنانى وكثير دموعى 
























ولسة هقول لكم على شوية حركات من اعضاء تانين 

هسيح يعنى 

هههههههههههههه


ياترى 

شباب 

هل قام اعضاء معكم بحركات محبة لطيفة 

تحبوا تخبرونا عنها 

لنتشارك المحبة الجميلة 

معا 


قصصكم شباب 
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مارس 2010)

*انا عن نفسي من اول دخول المنتدي اتعرفت علي اجمل الاعضاء هنا هخدهم بالترتيب ويارب منساش حد منهم
1- بنبونة اللي ساعدتني في فهم المنتدي وكيفة التعامل و مع الموضوعات (ده اول منتدي اشترك واستمر)
2- جارجيوس اول شخص اتعرف علية من خلال قسم اللعاب ولا ديما منور بروفيلي بايات الكتاب المقدس كل يوم
3- موني اختي الصغيرة زات المخ الكبير اللي اعجبت بعقلها وتفكيرها جدا
4- اسمشيل اول من اختلفت معه في الراي (موضوع الرقص في ليلة الزفاف) لكن استفيد من افكارها كثير جدا
5- كيريا اللي علمتني كتير عن المنتدي ومشاركتها الجميلة
6- جورجينا اللي موضوعاتها العلمية جميلة جدا
7- راجعة ليسوع مفيش كلام يقدر يوصف شاعرتنا الجميلة ومدي قربها ليا في كل شيء
8- كليمو المشرف الجميل اللي ديما لما يشوف رسالة مني يعرف ان فيها مصيبة بس بحبة بجد
9- دونا اللي ساعدتني كتير وكنت بتعبها كتير في تعديل او حزف ليا قبل مكون مبارك
10- النهسي المحترم جدا جدا منور بوفيلي ديما بصور جميلة جدا
11- كوكومان اللي بحبة جدا ومعتبرة اخويا الصغير
12- عاشقة البابا كيرلس اللي بعتبرها اختي الغالية ومفتقد الكلام معها
مع كتير جدا من الاصدقاء اللي افدوني مثل
مريم 12 و راشي و جوجي و دودوجو و مارسلينو و كيوبد وغيرهم كتير خالص
ربنا يحافظ عليهم*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

اول ما دخلت منتدى الكنيسة 

كان دخولى اعصاريا 
لانهم لم يكونوا يعرفوا انى على طبيعتى بجد والمشاغبة صفة اصيلة بشخصيتى 
واية دى بقى اللى جاية لنا 
بموضوعات ثورية 
وكل شوية منتدايا الاصلى 

النهاية اصطدمت بشخصية 

يعنى الحقيقة كل مرة امشى فيها 

بيكون هوة نشكر ربنا اسمة منور 

مين بقى كان دايما 

يفهمنى ويهدى اعاصيرى 

مين 

واحد اصغر منى سنا   اخى الصغير يعنى 

لان فية اخى الصغنن الاصغر طحبوش 

وباحترمة جدا 

شاعر 

وثقافى 

ومش عارفة مختفى فيين 

و مواضيعة الهايلة 

ثقافى على رومانس 

اراضيها فين 

وتشجيعة لكل الاعضاء 

وخصوصا المبتدئين 


الذين يعانوا من عدم الرد على موضوعاتهم 

دايما 


اسم كليمو تلاقية فيها 


الحقيقة ادين لكليمو 

بالفهم والتهدئة والاستمرار بمنتدى الكنيسة 


شكرا كليمو واتمنى ارى نشاطك 

الذى نفتقدة جديا كلنا 

لانك عضو نشيط وفعال ومؤثر 
ومشجع لكل الاعضاء 

حتى المشاغبين الذين اولهم انا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2010)

*دايما مواضيعك بقلمك ومش منقول وبتشدني جدا يا اسماشيل 
موضوع روووعة 
انا مش هيكفيني صفحات لو حبيت احكي علي المواقف الجميلة اللي حصلت هنا بيني وبين اعضاء كتير هنا 
بس انا مقصرة اليومين دول في تواجدي بالمنتدي غصب عني 
بقول لكل اصحابي وحبايبي هنا بحبكم كتير​*


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *دايما مواضيعك بقلمك ومش منقول وبتشدني جدا يا اسماشيل​*
> *موضوع روووعة *
> *انا مش هيكفيني صفحات لو حبيت احكي علي المواقف الجميلة اللي حصلت هنا بيني وبين اعضاء كتير هنا *
> *بس انا مقصرة اليومين دول في تواجدي بالمنتدي غصب عني *
> ...






:download:

عارفة يا راجعة 
لو كل واحد مننا يفتكر ولو موقف واحد حلو 

للى قدامة 
اكيد المحبة هى اللى هتسود 
صدقينى 
حتى للمختلفين معهم توجد نقاط ممتازة بكل شخص 

ينبغى الا نغفلها 
ونشكرة ونشجعة من خلالها 

ولو حصل اى مشكلة نفتكر للشخص ولو موقف واحد يهدئنا 

لان العنف والكراهية مؤذية للغاية لنفسية من يحملها 

شكرا 

ملكة 
الاحساس 

افتكرت ليكى موقف 
هاقولة 

بعد 

ما الشباب يشاركوا 

ولا مفيش حد هنا الاعضاء كلهم هاجروا سيبريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## طحبوش (31 مارس 2010)

ع فكرة الشخصيات الي موجودة هنا و المثقفين الي موجود في هذا المنتدى تتحدي اي منتدى اخر و اي مكان اخر على الانترنت 
في باحثين و مبرمجين علماء لاهوت مثقفين من النوع الثقيل جدا جدا 
بالفعل الي بيقعد بينهم يوم بيكتسب خبرة لسنة 
رائعين بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2010)

*المنتدى هنا روعة بجد
والمحبة بين اعضاءه كبيرة ربنا يزيدها دايما 
وحتى لما بيزعلوا مع بعض بيرجعوا يتصالحوا تانى 
وانا لى مواقف كتيرة برضه 
كنت مش فاهمة بالمنتدى وساعدونى واشخاص مكنتش اتوقع انهم يبادلونى بالمحبة دى 
علشان كدة اكتر منتدى شدنى هو المنتدى هنا

اسميشيل موضوعك روعة روعة روعة 
على طول بحب افكارك الجميلة والجديدة 
ميرسى لك يا قمر
*​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مارس 2010)

*بجد مش عارفه ارد *

*بس اولا مبسوطه لاحساسك الرقيق والطيب جدا غاليتي اسميشال*

*بس كل ما بقرا كلماتك واسلوبك ببقى عاجزه على اني اعبر *

*ومبسوطه كتير ان عجبك تعبيري البسيط عن مدى حبي و احترامي ليكي*

*لان انا للاسف الكلمات ما بتسعفني على التعبير لما بحتاجها *




*اما عن الموضوع فانا ما بعرف بالمنتدى اي شخص لكن لو هقول حركات فتنتني *

*هبتدي ببساطه شديده وهقول عزيزتي اسميشال فتني اسلوبك الرقيق والمميز جدا في التعبير*

*وانك دايما بتشجعيني بابسط الامور لدرجة اني بقيت احب اني اعرف رايك باي موضوع يلفت نظري او يهمني *

*وبتابع مواضيعك وردودك بشكل خاص جدا *


*وكمان واكيد ما بنسى الاخ الصغير طحبوش اللي اسلوبو (قبل انقطاعه لانه رجع هادي جدا )*

*بس من قبل كان اسلوبو بيذكرني كتير باخوي الصغير ونوعا ما كمان بابني مشاكس بس دمه خفيف *

*ومباردته بالكلام معي كان الها طابع مميز عندي و اسعدتني كتير *


*واخيرا الاخت الغاليه النادرة التواجد امة *

*كمان بادرت بطريقه لطيفه كتير و راسلتني وعرضت علي مساعدتها في حال احتجت اي شي*

*وكانت لفته غاليه كتير علي وهزتني من جوا قلبي بجد *





*حبيبتي اسميشال افكارك دايما مميزه ورائعه *

*لكن هالمره اثرت فيني بجد وعيوني انا اللي دمعو *

*بشكرك غاليتي لرقة احساسك واسلوبك العذب الراقي *

*ومعلش انا الكلمات بتخوني لما بحب اني اعبر عن تفكيري اعذريني *
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انا عن نفسي من اول دخول المنتدي اتعرفت علي اجمل الاعضاء هنا هخدهم بالترتيب ويارب منساش حد منهم*
> *1- بنبونة اللي ساعدتني في فهم المنتدي وكيفة التعامل و مع الموضوعات (ده اول منتدي اشترك واستمر)*
> *2- جارجيوس اول شخص اتعرف علية من خلال قسم اللعاب ولا ديما منور بروفيلي بايات الكتاب المقدس كل يوم*
> *3- موني اختي الصغيرة زات المخ الكبير اللي اعجبت بعقلها وتفكيرها جدا*
> ...


 

:download:


ماجد مش تضحك علينا 

عاوزين كمان قصص  بعد كل حبايبك الكتير دول 


تصدق نسيت انى اختلفت معاك فى الراى 

اصل انا بختلف مع كتير كتير 

نشكر ربنا


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بجد مش عارفه ارد *​
> *بس اولا مبسوطه لاحساسك الرقيق والطيب جدا غاليتي اسميشال*​
> *بس كل ما بقرا كلماتك واسلوبك ببقى عاجزه على اني اعبر *​
> *ومبسوطه كتير ان عجبك تعبيري البسيط عن مدى حبي و احترامي ليكي*​
> ...


 


:download:

كل الكلام الجميل دة 
والفن الرقيق ومش بتعرفى تعبرى 
بقول اروح انا احسن 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سوريتى الراقية الغالية عليا جدا 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2010)

*
8- كليمو المشرف الجميل اللي  ديما لما يشوف رسالة مني يعرف ان فيها مصيبة بس بحبة بجد


بالقعل ي ماجد 

هههههههههههههه

دايما كدة انما بالخدمة

يا عم 

الشكر الك اخي المبارك



*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2010)

اول ما دخلت منتدى الكنيسة 

كان دخولى اعصاريا 
لانهم لم يكونوا يعرفوا انى على طبيعتى بجد والمشاغبة صفة اصيلة بشخصيتى 
واية دى بقى اللى جاية لنا 
بموضوعات ثورية 
وكل شوية منتدايا الاصلى 

النهاية اصطدمت بشخصية 

يعنى الحقيقة كل مرة امشى فيها 

بيكون هوة نشكر ربنا اسمة منور 

مين بقى كان دايما 

يفهمنى ويهدى اعاصيرى 

مين 

واحد اصغر منى سنا   اخى الصغير يعنى 

لان فية اخى الصغنن الاصغر طحبوش 

وباحترمة جدا 

شاعر 

وثقافى 

ومش عارفة مختفى فيين 

و مواضيعة الهايلة 

ثقافى على رومانس 

اراضيها فين 

وتشجيعة لكل الاعضاء 

وخصوصا المبتدئين 


الذين يعانوا من عدم الرد على موضوعاتهم 

دايما 


اسم كليمو تلاقية فيها 


الحقيقة ادين لكليمو 

بالفهم والتهدئة والاستمرار بمنتدى الكنيسة 


شكرا كليمو واتمنى ارى نشاطك 

الذى نفتقدة جديا كلنا 

لانك عضو نشيط وفعال ومؤثر 
ومشجع لكل الاعضاء 

حتى المشاغبين الذين اولهم انا 



انسانة عظيمة وحلاوتك بمشاعباتك الظريفة..

كلماتك اختي الكريمة ادمعت عيوني صدقيني فالاصدقاء في 

الشدة تركوني   وكان عندهم شك وانتِ اصريتِ

على الثقة الغالية التي بقيت عندك معرضة نفسك 

لأشياء كثيرة بحال تطور الوضع...

نعم اعز الاصدقاء دخلو بهم  واقنعوهم  بالسموم

وقد اعترفوا لي  بذلك..وانت التي يوماً ما وضعتك بالتجاهل 

صحيح اني ساعدتك كنت معك بعدة اشياء انما التجاهل الذي

فعلته معك اي وضعك في قائمة التجاهل  كافية لان تكوني

 عدوة لي مدى الحياة..

ابيتِ الا ان تشهدي للحق ..

سيدتي الكريمة..

احيي فيك ِ الروح المسيحية الحقيقية 

فانت حقاً امثولة ودرس لمن يريد ان يتعظ...

وعن الذي فعلتهُ معك فبوقفتك الشامخة الحق اقول اصبح لكِ عندي..

وعن كليمو ...

الذي تسألي عنه لقد عاد اطمني ...

وستري مشاركاته  وتشجيعه وخصوصاً للجدد

كما سبق وقلتِ مالية المنتدى كله من جديد ..

اترك لك سلام المسيح هنا الذي

تستحقيه عن جدارة...

سلام المسيح


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2010)

*فكرته الموضوع تحفه فعلا يا اسمشيل *
*دايما بحسك متميزه فعلا بمواضيعك لانها مش منقوله *
*ومن ايداعك وتفكيرك*
*متابعه*
​


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اول ما دخلت منتدى الكنيسة
> 
> كان دخولى اعصاريا
> لانهم لم يكونوا يعرفوا انى على طبيعتى بجد والمشاغبة صفة اصيلة بشخصيتى
> ...



*كنا مفتقدين نشاطك فعلا اللي عودتنا عليه يا كليمو 
مستنين نشوف كليمو اللي اتعودنا عليه 
واللي عرفناه من خلال نشاطه واهتمامه باصغر عضو قبل الاكبر 
دايما متواضع وخدوم حتي لو مشغول 
وبجد دي فرصه عشان اشكر اخي كليمو امام الجميع 
لانه دايما كان علي استعداد دائم  لتقديم المساعده
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي العزيز*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2010)

*جبارة مواضيعك يا اسميشال بالرغم من مشاغبتك دايما بشوف فيكى العقل والرزانة متسأنيش ازاى ههههههه*
*بجد رغم المشاغبة بحسك فاهمة دايما بتقولى ايه وأرائك كلها بتعجبنى*
*بصى يا ستى انا من اول ما دخلت اتعرفت على فيتا وتويتى وهما فهمونى كتير فى المنتدى*
*ودونا الى بحسها ملااك ومامتى كاندى الى دايماً بستشيرها فى مواقف فى حياتى*
*بعدها بدأ نشاطى فى القسم الثقافى وبعدها دخل كليمو المنتدى وكان فى الفترة دى قلم حر هو المشرف على الثقافى كان يعزنى جدا انا وكليمو وكان دايما يبعتلنا رسايل ونسأله على حاجات واتعلمت منه بجد الاشراف فى القسم*
*وبعدها حصلتله ظروف وبقيت انا وكليمو ناقر ونقير ببس متفاهمين زى منتى شايفة هههههههههههه*
*بجد كل واحد فينا فرح لما عرف ان التانى معاه بالاشراف لان كنا بنشارك مع بعض دايما بالثقافى وفى غياب قلم حر نحوشله مواضيع قد كدى ونبعتهاله وكان بيتبسط مننا جدا وحتى لما كان يحصلى ظروف واغيب شوية عن المنتدى وافكر امشى لان الظروف كانت بتخلينى مقدرش ادخل كتير كليمو مكنش بيرضى ويقولى هتتعدل وتدخلى زى الاول وحصل واستمر الحال لحد دلؤتى وبتمنى وكليمو كمان ان قلم حر يدخل زى الاول بجد *

*موضوع تحفة زى ما اتعودنا منك دايماً*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *كنا مفتقدين نشاطك فعلا اللي عودتنا عليه يا كليمو
> مستنين نشوف كليمو اللي اتعودنا عليه
> واللي عرفناه من خلال نشاطه واهتمامه باصغر عضو قبل الاكبر
> دايما متواضع وخدوم حتي لو مشغول
> ...



احلى ميرو انت من االذين كانوا بلسم للجرح

الف الف شكر الك

الرب يسوع يحميكي..


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *جبارة مواضيعك يا اسميشال بالرغم من مشاغبتك دايما بشوف فيكى العقل والرزانة متسأنيش ازاى ههههههه*
> *بجد رغم المشاغبة بحسك فاهمة دايما بتقولى ايه وأرائك كلها بتعجبنى*
> *بصى يا ستى انا من اول ما دخلت اتعرفت على فيتا وتويتى وهما فهمونى كتير فى المنتدى*
> *ودونا الى بحسها ملااك ومامتى كاندى الى دايماً بستشيرها فى مواقف فى حياتى*
> ...




الله يا زميلة 

ذكرتيني باجمل الايام

ايام قلم حر

والمشاحنات

وطيبته

هههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد انا وانت الكون كله مش ها يدخل بينا

حتى ولا الافاعي

بتاعة الشيطان...
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ماجد مش تضحك علينا
> ...



*مش بعرف احكي كويس انا مش بليغ في الكتابة
لكن اشكر كل واحد تعب معيا ولو بتنبية عن غلط ليا لاني اكيد استفدت كتير منة
ومعظم اللي كتبت اسمهم مبقتش اشوفهم كتير او اتعامل معهم لان دخولي انا بقي قليل و دخولهم هم برضة بقي قليل
كل اللي عاوز اوصلة ان بجد حبيت كل واحد من قلبي
ونفسي ارجع اشوفهم في المنتدي كتير زي زمان
ربنا يحافظ عليهم*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 8- كليمو المشرف الجميل اللي  ديما لما يشوف رسالة مني يعرف ان فيها مصيبة بس بحبة بجد
> 
> 
> ...



*كليمو انت انسان جميل ومحترم جدا
واعمل اية انت اكتر واحد بثق فية اني ابعت لك المشاكل بس دلوقت اتعلمت ادوس علي مثلث مشاركة سيئة لو في مشكلة او موضوع مش مستعجل قوي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

> هل قام اعضاء معكم بحركات محبة لطيفة
> 
> تحبوا تخبرونا عنها
> 
> ...


 
ليس لها عدد يا اسماشيل 
القصص كثيره جدا 
ها انا لى اكثر من ستنين وكل يوم يزداد حبى لمنتديات الكنيسه 
بيتى الثانى الذى لا استطيع ان اتركه يوما 
عندما يحدث ظروف يوما ولا استطيع ان ادخل منتديات الكنيسه 
ينتابنى احساس بالضيق بأن اليوم كان بعيدا عن منتديات الكنيسه 
اليوم كان غير عادى لانه ينقصه منتديات الكنيسه 
هل يستطيع احد ان يترك بيته بدون ان يرجع إليه 
صعب جدا 
فهذا هو شعورى نحو منتديات الكنيسه 
ربنا يجعلها دائما ملىء بالمحبه والسلام الداخلى للجميع 
اتمنى لكم خدمه مؤثره فى مجتمعنا الحالى 
اود ايضا ان اشكر استاذى واخى العزيز ماى روك 
على خدمته وعطائه المستمر 
الرب يعوض تعب محبته وخدمته العظيمه البنائه 
شكرا اسماشيل على موضوعك الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا عن نفسي من اول دخول المنتدي اتعرفت علي اجمل الاعضاء هنا هخدهم بالترتيب ويارب منساش حد منهم*
> 
> *11- كوكومان اللي بحبة جدا ومعتبرة اخويا الصغير*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليهم*


 


يشرفنى بالتأكيد انى اكون زى اخوك الصغير 
شكرا كتير على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يقدرنى واكون عند حسن ظنك ديما ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> يشرفنى بالتأكيد انى اكون زى اخوك الصغير
> شكرا كتير على كلامك الجميل
> ربنا يقدرنى واكون عند حسن ظنك ديما ​



*انت بجد اكتر واحد قلبي ارتاح له في التعامل اول مدخلت المنتدي خصوصا في لعبة البيت بيتك
حسيت فعلا معاك انك اخويا وان ده بيتي حقيقي مش مجرد منتدي عادي
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انت بجد اكتر واحد قلبي ارتاح له في التعامل اول مدخلت المنتدي خصوصا في لعبة البيت بيتك*
> *حسيت فعلا معاك انك اخويا وان ده بيتي حقيقي مش مجرد منتدي عادي*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*


 
شكرا استاذ ماجد على محبتك الجميله 
ربنا يديم نعمه المحبه ​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2010)

اللة على المحبة 
ياريت بجد تكون لينا وقفات محبة 

دمعتوا عيونى صحيح 

ربنا يديم المحبة 
وساوالى الرد على مشاركاتكم الرائعة 

بس منتظرة  عودة بقية الاعضاء من هجرتهم لسيبريا 

ليشاركوا معنا بمحبة


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ع فكرة الشخصيات الي موجودة هنا و المثقفين الي موجود في هذا المنتدى تتحدي اي منتدى اخر و اي مكان اخر على الانترنت
> في باحثين و مبرمجين علماء لاهوت مثقفين من النوع الثقيل جدا جدا
> بالفعل الي بيقعد بينهم يوم بيكتسب خبرة لسنة
> رائعين بمعنى الكلمة


 

:download:

انا كمان بتعلم فعلا من كل اللى هنا 

وحقيقى من فترة قصيرة 
دخلت الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية 

واعجبتنى جدا عدة شخصيات هناك 

خصوصا ا فادى وتوين وكام شخصية لا اذكر اسمائهم 
لكن ردودهم اثرت فيا 
واثرت معرفتى بمعلوماتهم الرائعة 


كلبوظ لو فضلت هادى   ولم ترجع كلبوظ الذى اعرفة هحس باحباط


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *المنتدى هنا روعة بجد*
> 
> *والمحبة بين اعضاءه كبيرة ربنا يزيدها دايما *
> *وحتى لما بيزعلوا مع بعض بيرجعوا يتصالحوا تانى *
> ...


 



:download:

ديدى القمر هنا 
وانا بقول الموضوع نور كدة لية 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى 

لتشجعيك الجميل لموضوعى الغلبان 

بس كان نفسى اسمع قصص محبة ديدى 

انت من المحبوبين جدا لى وللجميع 


فين القصص 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> انسانة عظيمة وحلاوتك بمشاعباتك الظريفة..
> 
> كلماتك اختي الكريمة ادمعت عيوني صدقيني فالاصدقاء في
> 
> ...





:download:


انا مش قد ملك الرومانس 

ومبالغات الشعراء التى اتاثر جدا بها لكن   لا اصدقها 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


وحيث ان الخاص عندى مفتوح على العام 

هسيح يعنى

واوضح نقطة 

طالما ذكرها اخى الصغير الغالى كليمو 

 لية حطنى كليمو فى قائمة التجاهل 

مهدىء الاعاصير السيد كليمو 

كنت اخد راية بموضوع 

وكان راية و نصيحتة  ان اتجنب الشخصية 

التى سالتة عليها 

ولان الاسم الاول ليا 

هو طاعة 

ههههههههههههههه


فلم اخذ بنصيحتة 

واستمرت معاملاتى مع تلك الشخصية 

فمنتهى الرقة 

وضعنى كليمو 
للمرة الاولى فى حياتى على النت كلة 

من مارس 2008 
حتى الان 

قى قائمة التجاهل 


لكن 
دة لا يمنع ان اشهد للحق

متى كان فى طاقة يدى الشهادة بة


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

طبعاً دة اسبوع الآم وفيه نستغفر 

الرب عشان نقاب ونستقبل القيامة

بقلب نظيف..

اعلن اعتذاري عن تلك الخطوة المتسرعة

بالحقيقة كانت اول مرة بنفذ قبل ما افكر
=======================
بس بينا

ههههههههههههههه

تستاهلي






هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعاً بهزر


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً دة اسبوع الآم وفيه نستغفر
> 
> الرب عشان نقاب ونستقبل القيامة
> 
> ...


 


:download:

سامحتك علشان خاطر بابا يسوع لة كل المجد واسبوع الالام 
وعلشان اعزائى المميزين صعب انى افرط فيهم 
لانى انتقيهم بعد وقت طويل جدا جدا 

وعلشان الصور اللى ما اعرفش بتجيبها منين 









هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس لو اتكررت تانى 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *فكرته الموضوع تحفه فعلا يا اسمشيل *
> 
> *دايما بحسك متميزه فعلا بمواضيعك لانها مش منقوله *
> *ومن ايداعك وتفكيرك*
> *متابعه*​





:download:

التميز هو وجودك ميرو انجل 

وكل الموضوعات الحوارية 
انتم جميعا اجمل ما فيها 

واستمتع جدا 
جدا 

جدا 

بمحاوراتكم جميعا 
واقرا باهتمام كل حرف تكتبونة 

واتعلم من كل من يشاركنى الحوار 
حتى الذين يختلفون عنى 


بس 
رجاء 
لا تتضايقوا من تقصيرى وتاخرى فى الردود 


شكرا ميرو انجل ​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *جبارة مواضيعك يا اسميشال بالرغم من مشاغبتك دايما بشوف فيكى العقل والرزانة متسأنيش ازاى ههههههه*
> *بجد رغم المشاغبة بحسك فاهمة دايما بتقولى ايه وأرائك كلها بتعجبنى*
> *بصى يا ستى انا من اول ما دخلت اتعرفت على فيتا وتويتى وهما فهمونى كتير فى المنتدى*
> *ودونا الى بحسها ملااك ومامتى كاندى الى دايماً بستشيرها فى مواقف فى حياتى*
> ...


 


:download:


اللة على الجمال 
من امتع المشاركات مشاركتك جيلان ممتعة بالحقيقة 

طبعا لم اتتى بعصر قلم حر 

لكن يحزننى جدا 
ان يكون مؤسسى الاقسام 
ومن اعطوا نكهة قوية لها   يتركوا اماكنهم 

حتى لو تركوها لشباب من انبغ شباب المنتدى 
مثل 
جيلان وكليمو 

لكن 

اتمنى وكنت اتمنى ان ارى اولئك الابطال الذين قامت على اكتافهم 
كل جمال بمنتدى الكنيسة 



وحقيقى من اقوى الاقسام قسمكم جيلان الثقافى 

فعلا اعلى كثير من روعة 


شكرا ليكى حبيبتى مشاركتك الحلوة 


وتشجيعك لموضوعى الغلبان


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

طاب انا كل الى نقرت فيهم اول مدخلت مش هتعرفوهم لانهم غابو عنى ومفتقداهم جداا
ميريت ودريم وارتميس وبلاك جيتار وايزاك وقلم حر واخرهم فراشة 
اااااااااااه لو بايدى ارجعهم وارجع ايام زمااان


----------



## الملاك المساعد (3 أبريل 2010)

صورة جميلة


----------



## الملاك المساعد (3 أبريل 2010)

:dntknw:كيف اقوم بوضع المواضيع؟


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

الملاك المساعد قال:


> :dntknw:كيف اقوم بوضع المواضيع؟



*اهلا بيك اخي 

ادخل هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## Mason (4 أبريل 2010)

*رائع أختى موضوعك*
*والصداقة شئ جميل جدا*
* والأجمل أنك تجدى الصديق الوفى والمخلص وكامل اوصاف الصداقة والاهم من كدا أنة *
*يكون بيعرف ويخاف ربنا فى حياتة*
*ولكنى لم اجدة فى حياتى *
*حتى انى تزوجت فوجدة اخيرااااااااااا*
*وهو زوجى واشكر ربنا دائما لانة اعطانى *
*أياة فأخذتة زوج وصديق وأخ وأب ومرشد ومعلم *
*وبإختصار شديد هو كل حياتى *
*المهم  ندخل لموضوعنا ههههههه*
* دخلت هنا علشان أقدم شكر* 
*لأختى روزى لانها عبرت لى عن أحساسها الجميل *
*والطيب بصورتين روعة*
* بجد حسيت انى لسة فية حد فاكرنى وبيسأل عنى *
*فى منتدى عظيم ذى دا وأعضاء قمة فى المحبة*
*  أستاذنا كليمو أيضا بصورة رائعة جدا وأكيد من تصميمة*
*ربنا يبارك كل أعمالة وخدمتة*
*وميرسى يا قمر لموضوعك الجميل *​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

فى احد الردود الرقيقة لروك 
على مشاغبة كدة 
جانبية 
مع شخصية كانت تستفزنى 

رد على روك 
رد قمة فى الرومانسية 
ومن هول الرد 
احتفظت بة فى ملفى الشخصى 

وهو 


عرض "معلومات عني" التي يشاهدها غيري

معلومات عن asmicheal Biography 

 *اذا كتِ فعلاً تسعين للطرد من المنتدى، فلا داعي لتحميلنا ثقل الموضوع، تستطيعين ترك المتدى بدون مشاكل. *
 


قعدت بقى اعيط 

حنفية  غرقت الكمبيوتر 
وجدت فى وسط دموعى 

رسالة 
من 





ملكة 



الاحساس 


راجعة ليسوع 





+ سلفشن تونى 


الذى لم يسبق ان شاركنى ولا مشاركة 
الا ان الرسالتين 

بنفس المعنى 
ما تزعليش 

كانتا هاتان الرسالتين 
فى توقيت رائع 
معزيتين لى جدا 
واحسست بالامتنان والانتماء 

لمنتدى الكنيسة 

حتى 

لو بحنفية دموع 



بقول ربنا يستر الاخضرار طول المرة دى 
بحتفل بسبوع الاخضرار 

ممكن بكرة يتغير لونى 


يالا فداكم وفداء الموضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*أنا بصراحة أكتر حاجة أثرت فيا أشتراك أساتذتى الكبار:
+أستاذة كاندى    + أستاذة أسميشال
+أستاذة دونا نبيل
+أستاذ النهيسى      +أستاذ كليمو
بمجهودهم ومقالاتهم الرائعة فى ملف العيد...ملف عيد القيامة 
حسيت فعلآ بروح الخدمة...
ربنا يبارك فى حياتهم واولادهم وخدمتهم




*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فى احد الردود الرقيقة لروك
> على مشاغبة كدة
> جانبية
> مع شخصية كانت تستفزنى
> ...



*صديقتي الجميلة اسماشيل 
انتي تستحقي كل الحب والاحترام 
وانا معملتش حاجة 
دامت محبتك الجميلة​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

لسة من كام ساعة اليوم 


حركة دمعت عيونى بجد 

نزلت صور بوظت موضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2033191#post2033191

فطبعا جرى على 
قسم الشكاوى والمصايب والمشاكل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2033196#post2033196


وطبعا مر الموضوع مرور الكرام على 20 فرد دخلوة 
الا 
شهم واحد اسمة مينا كيوبيد 

قام 
بتنزيل الصور وتصغيرها 


ونزل كثير من دموعى 

اقول شكرا مش كفاية مينا 
لايجابيتك وشهامتك وتعبك 


*و*




*شكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص وحصرى 
لاستاذ مينا *






 اليوم, 07:51 PM #*2* *+ Cupid +* 
عاشق بلا حبيبه





























*لتعبة الكبير *
*فى اعادة تنزيل صور المشاركة السابقة *

*طول عمر اسم مينا = الشهامة والرجولة *


*اهديك مينا حصرى وخاص لك* 











































































​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

حركة كمان 
للغالى اجدع صعيدى 
المهذب دائما 
المجتهد دائما 
القارىء العميق 
الارثوذكسى القلب 








 اليوم, 09:24 PM   #*28* *ABOTARBO* 
يسوع غير حياتى

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2009


المشاركات: 4,240 






























ابو تربو 

دائما 
يشارك وبعمق وحماس رائع  فى ملفات موضوعاتى الغلبانة 
بالمنتدى المسيحى الكتابى 

ليزيدها ثراء وعمق ويضع بصمتة المميزة فيها 


جزيل شكرى وكل احترامى 
لاجدع صعيدى فى منتدى الكنيسة كلة 

الغالى ابو تربو


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

هوة النهاردة 
الظاهر 
اليوم العالمى للحركات التى تفتننى 

بمحبتها وصدقها 

الانسانة دى بقى 

الوحيدة مع كام واحدة اللى نفسى تكون صديقتى 
مش مجرد معرفة نت 



رغم ان لها راى قوى جدا 
ومعارض بمنطق احبة واحترمة 
لانة ملفوف بادب جم 
ورقى مشاعر 
واحساس اية بالرقة 
وفن اية بالابداع 

وتواضع يزيد اللفة كلها هيبة واعتزاز 


الانسانة دى مكانتها بقلبى مميزة جدا 
ولا يضاهيها بجد حد 



هى 








 اليوم, 03:46 PM #*19* besm alslib 
عضو برونزي

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 712 






















*رد: اهدي الصورة المسيحيه للعضو الذي ترغب* 
*حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال *​ 
*انتي كمان وحشتيني كتير *​ 
*ومعلش بنت حماي كانت عنا زياره فكنت بدخل قليل كتير *​ 
*ميرسي حبيبتي على رقتك وتحيتك الرقيقه *​ 
*وانتي عارفه خاصية الرسائل مش موجوده عشان كده بهديكي الصورة دي هنا واتمنى تعجبك حبيبتي*​ 

*



*​ 








ليصبح توقيعى مزين ببصمة غاليتى السورية الراقية 

*تصميم حبيبتى السورية الراقيةبسم الصليب* 




*



*
*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لسة من كام ساعة اليوم
> 
> 
> حركة دمعت عيونى بجد
> ...




*متشكر جدا لكلامك الجميل استاذتى بجد انا معملتش حاجه اطلاقا 
ربنا يباك خدمتك وشكرا على اللافته الجميله دى*


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه *

*لان انا اللي فرحت كتير بسؤالك وتحيتك الغاليه كتير علي *

*ومن شدة احساسي حبيت اني ادعي لربنا انه يباركك بطريقتي الخاصه *

*ومبسوطه كتير انها عجبتك *

*وبجد رقتك واحساسك واسلوبك فعلا بياسر وكفايه محبتك الواضحه من كلامك *

*اللي خلتني انا كمان اتمنى صداقتك من قلبي *

*بشكرك حبيبتي على رقتك وهي كمان من اروع الحركات اللي فتنتني بالمنتدى *

*وعنجد كلماتك خلت عيوني تدمع *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> حركة كمان
> للغالى اجدع صعيدى
> المهذب دائما
> المجتهد دائما
> ...


أشكرك تاسونى asmicheal...دى خدمة الرب ... 
حضرتك اللى بتشجعينا للمشاركة فى ملفاتكم الرائعة فى القسم المسيحى الكتابى.


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه *​
> 
> *لان انا اللي فرحت كتير بسؤالك وتحيتك الغاليه كتير علي *​
> *ومن شدة احساسي حبيت اني ادعي لربنا انه يباركك بطريقتي الخاصه *​
> ...


 






كدة هنغرق لروك المنتدى دموع 

 بقول شوفى لى سكن عندكم فى سوريا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى بتفكرينى باغلى صديقة لى اوديت 

زيك تمام فى حنو امومة احتضانها 

رغم سنك الصغير 

شكرا ليكى بسم الصليب 
غاليتى السورية الراقية


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2010)

اكيد انا بحيكى على مواضيعك اللى دايما بتشد الكل 

مواضيعك ليها لمسه  جمال بتبين الروح الحلوه والمحبه اللى موجوده فى المنتدى 

انا عن نفسى بحب الكل دون تميز 

لو بأيدى اعملك لكل موضوع تقييم لكن للاسف مينفعش

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد انا بحيكى على مواضيعك اللى دايما بتشد الكل ​
> 
> مواضيعك ليها لمسه جمال بتبين الروح الحلوه والمحبه اللى موجوده فى المنتدى ​
> انا عن نفسى بحب الكل دون تميز ​
> ...


 






دى عين حضرتك اللى حلوة 
استاذة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى 

يعنى اليوم بيكون رائع لما يبتدى بمداخلة لحضرتك معايا زى ما حصل اليوم 

لكن ينتهى اليوم 
بكلمة حنو ورقة وعطف وتشجيع 
من اصل الحنان والرقة 
النبع الصافى اللى كل منتدى الكنيسة بيشرب منة استاذة كاندى 

دة يبقى يوم مبروك ورائع 


حنو حضرتك واهتمامك وحماسك وخدمتك ومعونتك للجميع 
هية اللى تستحق كلامك الجميل واكتر 

واكيد تعرفى انى لا اجامل 

بس حضرتك انا بجد ما استاهلش كل الكلام الحلو دة 
ربنا ما يوريكى فى غضبى بزرق ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكى استاذتى الغالية 
الحنونة الجميلة 

وتقييمى  الحقيقى  صدقينى مرورك الحانى بموضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كدة هنغرق لروك المنتدى دموع
> 
> بقول شوفى لى سكن عندكم فى سوريا
> 
> ...


 

*يا ريت ومن قلبي بقولها *

*بس للاسف انا مش عايشه بسوريا *

*وانا عايشه هون لوحدي مع عائلتي الصغيره يعني لو بتفكري فيها هكون كتير مبسوطه هههههههههه*

*وشي يسعدني اني بفكرك باغلى صديقه عندك *

*اما انا مش هقول انك بتذكريني بشخصيه معينه لانك بجد مميزه*

* لدرجة اني صعب اشبهك لاي شخص بجد مبسوطه كتير بمعرفتك *




​


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*من الحركات الي فتنتني كتير *

*لما بفتح المنتدى وبشوف صور كتير حلوة من الاخ الغالي مارسلينو *

*وبرغم اني ما بقدر اردلو ياها لان ما عندي خاصية رسائل الزوار  الا انه بيضل ينور بروفيلي بالصور الرائعه *

*واللي كتير بكون مبسوطه فيها*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

يعنى هوة فية واحدة هنا 
هتعلمنى استعبط 
وكل شوية امسى واصبح عليها 


لان بصوا رسايلها 

بانقلها هنا لانها  فعلا اثارت عظيم محبتى لها فعلا 


بصوا الرقة الخالصة 
طبعا هية واخدة مقلب تمام فيا 


لكن حركة رقتها اثرت فيا جدا 

:download:









 اليوم, 06:00 PM   besm alslib 
عضو ذهبي

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 878 






















*يسعدلي مساكي زهرتنا الغاليه* 
*يسعدلي مساكي يا اغلى والطف واذوق اخت بالمنتدى 

ازيك يا رب تكوني بخير وبسعاده

بصراحه انتي بجد زي العسل وطيوبه جدا وبتبسط لما بلاقيكي بتسلمي عليا 


وبوساتك وصلو يا احلى والطف مصريه 

وانتي كمان سلميلي على اولادك اممممم ولو صغننين بوسيهم بدالي 
*


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

*
*
* هههههههههههه بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه ههههههه*

* لان الموضوع معكوس انتي اللي غامراني بلطفك ومن غير مجامله *

* عنا في مثل معروف بيقول لاقيني ولا تطعميني *

* بما معناه ان الاسلوب في التعامل هو اللي بيقيم الانسان وبيخلي الواحد يحبه  ويحترمه*

* وانتي بذوقك الغامر بتحييني كل مره وده يمكن هو بسيط عندك*

* لكن انا بشوفها بالنسبالي اد الدنيا كلها وبجد بحس اني مبسوطه جدا*

* وببقى مش عارفا ارد *

* وحركاتك اللي فتنتني دي بجد اسرتيني بيها *

* 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههه بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه ههههههه*​
> *لان الموضوع معكوس انتي اللي غامراني بلطفك ومن غير مجامله *​
> *عنا في مثل معروف بيقول لاقيني ولا تطعميني *​
> *بما معناه ان الاسلوب في التعامل هو اللي بيقيم الانسان وبيخلي الواحد يحبه ويحترمه*​
> ...


 



:download:

ايوة ربنا يديم المحبة 
ويبعد عنا حسد مولكا ملكان :t30:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

> ايوة ربنا يديم المحبة


*
امين*


> ويبعد عنا حسد مولكا ملكان :t30:


*
بتفكروني بابني وبنتي طول الوقت نقار هههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *امين*
> 
> 
> *بتفكروني بابني وبنتي طول الوقت نقار هههههههههههههه*


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مولكا بعت لى بالخاص (طبعا الخاص بتاعى مفتوح على العام احممممممممم)


انة هيتواجد للغلاسة الكاملة 
بعد ما يخلص امتحاناتة 
بعد شهر 

هوة وطحبوش 

النقار اللى انتى شايفاة دة مبتدا الاوجاع 
لسة ما شفتيهمش 
لما يدخلوا ينقطوا ويمشوا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هما الاتنين غاليين عليا جدا 
زى ابنى الاوسط 

ويمكن بنفس عمرة


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

> مولكا بعت لى بالخاص (طبعا الخاص  بتاعى مفتوح على العام احممممممممم)
> 
> 
> انة هيتواجد للغلاسة الكاملة
> ...



*ربنا يوفقهم يا رب ونباركلهم في نجاحهم وبتفوق *



> النقار اللى انتى شايفاة دة مبتدا  الاوجاع
> لسة ما شفتيهمش
> لما يدخلوا ينقطوا ويمشوا



*هههههههههههه هنبقى نشوف بعد الامتحانات بقى *

*وربنا يستر ههههههههه*




> بس هما الاتنين غاليين عليا جدا
> زى ابنى الاوسط
> 
> ويمكن بنفس عمرة



*ربنا يخليهم ويخليكي ويخليلك اولادك وتفرحي بيهم وباولادك يا رب*

​*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أبريل 2010)

ابنك ؟؟؟؟



مممممممممممم
احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الصليب *
*24   ابريل 2010 *​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الصليب *​ 
*25 ابريل 2010*​ 


*



*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

بسم الصليب الغالية 


لكى كل حبى 
وكل دموعى 
وهتدفعى هتدفعى 
ثمن الكيبورد اللى بغرقة دموع تاثر من حركاتك اللى فتتنانى 

كفاية كلمة منك مسا او صباح 
هتوصل لى كل حبك الراقى الاخوى الجميل 
ولكى مكانة مميزة بقلبى حقيقى 
ولم تخلق كلمات تعبر عما بقلبى لكى حبيبتى 

هكتفى بما عرضتة 


لئلا يتحول الموضوع لشات بيننا 
لكى كل محبتى 

وياريت تسود حركات المحبة كل حياتنا 
وتكون اروع حين تصدر من قلب محب مخلص نقى شفاف 
مثل قلب غاليتى بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2010)

*لعيونك ولو*

* ندفعه انا كام اسميشال عندي*

*وبامانه انا بس بحب امسي عليكي لانك فعلا غاليه عندي كتير *

*بغربتي هون ما عندي اصحاب وانتي صايره صديقتي المقربه والغاليه علي*

*مبسوطه كتير ان تصميماتي البسيطه عمتعجبك بس زعلانه انها بتنزل دموعك *

*ومبسوطه اكتر كمان بسؤالك عني دايما وهاد يمكن بيكون بسيط عندك*

* لكن عندي بيكون كتير شي كبير بيسعدني*

*وخلاص نبعد عن الموضوع ده لحتى ما نحولو لشات متل ما قلتي *


*وياريت تسود حركات المحبة كل حياتنا *
*وتكون اروع حين تصدر من قلب محب مخلص  نقى شفاف*

*الله يسمع منك حبيبتي *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2010)

*المره دي الكلام مش مني انا *

*الكلام من اولادي اللي فتنتهم اسميشال بلطفها وذوقها *

*مع ان الصور موجوده بالنت لكنهم فرحو كتير بيها لانها موجهه ليهم بشكل شخصي *

*وخصوصا ان طول فترة تواجدي عالنت اول مره يحصل الموقف ده *

*هما بيشكرو حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال كتير ومقدرين كتير رقتك ولطفك *

*وبنوتي حلفتني اسالك بتحبي صور ايه اكتر شي عشان حابه تجمعلك هي كام صوره *

*ويكونو هديه ليكي منها *
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *المره دي الكلام مش مني انا *​
> 
> *الكلام من اولادي اللي فتنتهم اسميشال بلطفها وذوقها *​
> *مع ان الصور موجوده بالنت لكنهم فرحو كتير بيها لانها موجهه ليهم بشكل شخصي *​
> ...


 


:download:

يا حبيبتى كتر خيرك تسلم محبتك 
على فكرة انا بحب عائلات عائلات 

عائلة اب اعترافى 
عائلات مرشداتى الروحيات 
عائلات اصدقائى 

وحقيقى بستمتع بالمحبة العائلية 

ومش لاقية كلام يرد على رقة اولادك وحب مامتهم سوريتى الغالية بسم الصليب 

وبحب جدا الورد خصوصا الجورى 

واجمل ورد بستلمة من بسم الصليب 
فى الخاص 

شكرا لابنتك وابنك 


وكان نفسى روك 
يخللى فية ترجمة لمنتدى الكنيسة 
ليقرا ابنائك محبتى لهم ولك يا غاليتى السورية الراقية 

ملحوظة خللى جوجو يتابع موضوعة 
لانى ساضع لة فية مفاجائات 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2054464#post2054464


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

اليوم اضفت صديق بجد

زميل غالى 

مش هاقول عن اسمة 
انما هقول عن صفتة 
انة الصديق فعلا وقت الضيق 
فوقت الفرح وال ههههههههههههههه

يوجد كثيرون جدا 

لزقوا معانى الحب والصداقة بالكلمات بلا عمق او معنى 


اما بالشدة فلا يوجد الا الاصدقاء الحقيقيون 


هذا الانسان كان من رهافة الحس 
بحيث احس بكل ما ضايقنى 
بشفافية تنم عن روحانية عميقة 

وكلمات موزونة بميزان الذهب 
ملفوفة بادب جم 
مغموسة فى حب اخوى حقيقى 


عبر هذا الانسان عن تعاطفة ومشاركتة  بعدة رسايل بالخاص 

بطريقة اسالت دموعى بجد من صدقها وشفافيتها 


ورغم انى 


بسياستى الانتقائية جدا خصوصا لزملاء النت 
والتى لم ولن اغيرها 

كما قال الزميل الغالى 


:download:

*بالنسبة للصداقة فانت فعلا صديقة و اخت غالية من اول مدخلت المنتدي انا بحترمك جدا حتي لو مختلف معاكي انت عندك عقل جميل وقلب نقي نادر الوجود*
*ملحوظة*
*انا كنت باعت طلب صداقة لك من حوالي 6 شهور انت لم تقبليني وانا لم الغي الطب مش عارف هو ظاهر لك اية *
*الصداقة هي مش شخص اسمة مضاف في البروفيل الصداقة هي محبة الانسان بدون اي وجود للمصلحة*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



:download:

فى اوبشن غلاوة خاصة 

بعت لة انا طلب صداقة 

ويشرفنى فعلا صداقتك الاخوية يا غالى 


شكرا لك 
سببت لى عاصفة من الدموع 

وفيضان من التقدير لشخصك المحترم الغالى 


فى حركة فتنتنى واثارت عاصفة دموعى


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي المجاملة الرقيقة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

اليوم اضفت الى قلبى 
وليس لقوائم اصدقائى 
انسانة اية بالرقة والعمق والاحساس 

من مدة وانا الاحظ محبتها الحقيقة 
الى اليوم فتنتنى بالفعل برسايل خاصة فى الخاص 

واحسست باخت غالية 

سور الغالية 
اهلا بيكى فى قلبى 
رسايلك الرقيقة فتنتنى واسالت دموعى بالفعل 


شكرا ليكى سور 
انتى سور محبة حوط قلبى بحنوة


----------



## سور (5 مايو 2010)

انا مش قد كلامك الرقيق ده اسميشال
انتى عارفه انك غاليه عليا جدا
وانا متابعه كل مواضيعك المتميزه لانها مش تقليديه ولا منقوله
حتى لو كنت مش بشارك فيها دايما
وامبارح حبيت اقرب منك اكتر واتعلم من هذه الشخصيه القويه والفعاله واالروحيه ايضا
ويارب محبتنا تزيد وتثبت مادامت فى المسيح
بالنسبه لموضوعك هنا
انا لم يحدث معى موقف معين بس فيه اعضاء دايما بيشجعوا خصوصا فى بداية التسجيل بالمنتدى
ومنهم كليمو اللى دايما مشاركاته هادفه ومشجعه جدا وبيهمنى رايه 
اما استاذى النهيسى فبشعر انه اب روحى للمنتدى كله وبدور على مواضيعه دايما
ومارسلينو اللى منور برفايلى بصورة واياته الرائعه
وكوكو اللى دايما بلاقى مشاركاته منوره كل مواضيعى
شكرااا لكل الاعضاء لانى فعلا استفدت منهم كتير من يوم ما سجلت هنا
بعتذر لانى مقله فى المشاركات لان ظروف شغلى ومسئوليات بيتى مش بتخلى لى وقت طويل على النت
بحبكم كلكم جدا جدا​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

بالرغم من انها بنصف عمرى
19 سنة فقط 

الا ان نضجها وحكمتها وذكائها وحسن تصرفها 

يقوق كثيرا سنها 
ويجعلنى اقف احتراما بجد 

لوالديها وكنيستها ولاسكندرية كلها على حسها 

الذين جميعا شاركوا فى تكوين الناضجة الجميلة جيلان 

التى اصطدمت بها كالاعصار باول دخولى للمنتدى 
لنقلها وتعديلها على كثير من موضوعاتى 

والتى 

اوصتنى بها فراشة مسيحية 
جيلو دى عسل 
انتى لا تعرفيها 
من مدة وانا الاحظ محبتها 
حتى اليوم 

فتنتنى برسايل خاصة اية بالرقة والاحساس والمحبة 


اسالت دموعى 
واخلت مكان خاص جدا 
لجيلو كصديقة حقيقية 

ابغى العمق بصداقتها 


جيلو اهلا بيكى 
فتنتنى رقتك واسالت دموعى


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بالرغم من انها بنصف عمرى
> 19 سنة فقط
> 
> الا ان نضجها وحكمتها وذكائها وحسن تصرفها
> ...


 
*عايزة اقولك بجد قريت الكلام كذا مرة عشن استوعب الكلام الجميل ده خصوصا ان صدق مشاعرك ومحبتك وصلتنى*
*وبحب كل ارائك وكلامك وبتعلم منها وانتى كمان بموضوعاتك الجميلة وارائك الاكثر من ناضحة جزء من تكوينى ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى بجد صحيح ده نت لكن صدق المشاعر لما يكون بالدرجة دى كدى ومن القلب اكييد اكيد وصل لقلبى جدااا*
*فاكرة يوم ما جبتى سيرة فراشة فى الرسالة الخاصة اعدت يوميها اقلب فى هزارنا القديم فى بروفايل روك ههههههه*
*عارفة دمعت بموت فيها وحشتنى جدااااا يارب تيجى بسرعة*
*بس عايزة اقولك : بامانة انتى عسل*


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عايزة اقولك بجد قريت الكلام كذا مرة عشن استوعب الكلام الجميل ده خصوصا ان صدق مشاعرك ومحبتك وصلتنى*
> *وبحب كل ارائك وكلامك وبتعلم منها وانتى كمان بموضوعاتك الجميلة وارائك الاكثر من ناضحة جزء من تكوينى ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى بجد صحيح ده نت لكن صدق المشاعر لما يكون بالدرجة دى كدى ومن القلب اكييد اكيد وصل لقلبى جدااا*
> *فاكرة يوم ما جبتى سيرة فراشة فى الرسالة الخاصة اعدت يوميها اقلب فى هزارنا القديم فى بروفايل روك ههههههه*
> *عارفة دمعت بموت فيها وحشتنى جدااااا يارب تيجى بسرعة*
> *بس عايزة اقولك : بامانة انتى عسل*


 


:download:

بامانة انتى الاعسل 


بس السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسة 

مالقتوش غير بروفيل روك اللى تهزروا فية 

اصلا 


البروفيل بعد فراشة اتملى 
بالشكاوى والمصايب والنوايب 


و 


احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

 نفسكم حلوة انتم الاتنين 

كح كح كح 
كوباية مياة 

كح كح كح 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------

